
Role of chance in scientific discoveries - bpierre
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Role_of_chance_in_scientific_discoveries
======
cpaone
No mention of C. S. Peirce?

[http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/abduction/peirce.html](http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/abduction/peirce.html)

